# Tea lights..please help!



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Did you tell them you were making beeswax candles? They generally need a larger wick size than paraffin candles.


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

It does sound like you had too small of a wick. Berkshire is right in that beeswax requires a heavier wick than paraffin. The flame melted the wax and the wick couldn't draw it up fast enough to burn and not drown. Also, if wax is not clean enough the wick will get blocked somewhat.

The Mann Lake catalog has tea light molds that they suggest 2/0 wick for. What size wick did you use?

Just to give you a sense for wick sizes......I just made votives and used the recommended 2/0 wick and they were perfect. Tea lights are close to the same diameter. I use 4/0 for birthday candles.


----------



## Dancing Bee Apiary (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks. I've ordered some new larger wicks to try out. Just wondering; when you pour the tealights do you do it in a single pour ? Or wait for them to cool and shrink and then top them off ?


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

I've always done in a single pour with wax around 155 degrees


----------



## Dancing Bee Apiary (Jan 5, 2010)

I can't believe these tealights are giving me so much trouble. I ordered some 4/0 wick and pre waxed it ( same wick that I use for tapers and it works fine in them). I then made about 5 samples. The candle supply place also sent some high temp wick they thought would work well with beeswax. Well same issue; it starts burning well and then as soon as a pool of wax develops the flame almost goes out. 
So I guess the next step is to go to larger wick. I think my wax is of reasonable quality. Its nice and yellow and free of honey.
I've now ordered some 2/0 wick. Will see how that goes.


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

I hope I didn't give you the impression to use 4/0 in the tea lights. I was saying that 4/0 is good for thin birthday candles (about 1/4 inch width candles).

You should be good with the 2/0 wick for the tea lights. Candles also burn a little better when they age a few days is what I heard. Wax needs to "set". I use 2/0 for tapers and votives; maybe I should see how a 4/0 works for tapers! If the 4/0 was your second trial wicking, what was your first??

Here's a guideline I got from somewhere:

Wick....  Recommended Candle Diameter

4/0 ...for... tea light/votive/birthday candle
3/0 ...for... taper/tea light/votive
2/0 ...for... 0.8" taper
1/0 ...for... 0.9" taper
#1 ...for... 1" to 1.5"
#2 ...for... 1.5" to 2"
#3 ...for... 2" to 2.5"
#4 ...for... 2.5" to 2.8"
#6 ...for... 2.8 to 3.2"
#7 ...for... 3.2" to 3.5"


----------



## Dancing Bee Apiary (Jan 5, 2010)

I see looking back a few pages in this forum tea lights seem to be a common problem.
My first try I used what the candle place recommended; what they just called the standard assembly. So I don't even know what size it was.
My second try was the 4/0 which also did not work. I use the 4/0 for dipped birthday candles and they work very well. I've never tried the 4/0 with a larger candle.
I now have some 2/0 on order and can't wait to try it. 

Thanks for the wick recommendations. I printed that off for future reference.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I don't know if it matters, but all the wick I've been buying is square braid wick. Recommended for beeswax.
Haven't tried tee lights yet, so I'll be following this thread.
Please let us know what works for you.


----------



## beekeeper_sd (Oct 30, 2008)

i get custom wick assemblies consisting of #2 square braided cotton wick dipped in beeswax from www.candlewic.com.


----------



## Cyndi (Apr 26, 2005)

Betterbee's Pre-made Tea Light Wicks work great for beeswax candles. It's the only thing I use. They're cheap and very convenient.


----------



## Dancing Bee Apiary (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for the tip. Do you happen to know the product # or code ?


----------



## bees1st (May 2, 2006)

we too had problems with our candles burning poorly or going out. most importantly,CLEAN your WAX. if you're using capping wax rinse it well before melting it, any honey left in the wax will clog the wicks and cause a poor burn.also filter well ,we filter through old tee shirts,up to three times.doing these things made all the difference.


----------



## Cyndi (Apr 26, 2005)

Betterbee only has one kind of pre-assembled tea light wicks. Their votives wicks work great too!


----------

